

MacRuby 0.5 beta 2 is out. - petesalty
http://www.macruby.org/blog/2009/11/17/macruby05b2.html

======
cscotta
This is great to see. MacRuby is accomplishing important work very quickly.

Here are the highlights from the latest Status Report from 0.5, posted by
Laurent on Monday at [http://lists.macosforge.org/pipermail/macruby-
devel/2009-Nov...](http://lists.macosforge.org/pipermail/macruby-
devel/2009-November/003286.html)

\----------------------------------------

Enjoy! The final 0.5 release is not far at this point :-)

Highlights:

\- rdoc, ri, rack, sinatra are now working.

\- DTrace probes are available. Same as in MacRuby 0.4.

\- BigDecimal, OpenSSL and JSON support (experimental).

\- macrubyc: support for building fat binaries (using the --arch argument).

\- New tool: macruby_deploy, to help you deploying a MacRuby application, by
ahead-of-time compiling its source code and relocating the MacRuby framework
inside the application bundle. One-click Xcode targets provided.

\- Lots of bugs fixed, especially related to compatibility, thread-safeness
and memory/resource leaks.

~~~
rauljara
Who on earth downvoted this and why?

------
mark_l_watson
Although I do all of my deployments on Linux, so MacRuby is not so useful to
me, I still think that this is an exciting project: LVM compiler technology,
potential for good runtime performance compared to other Ruby implementations,
and a really nice interface for writing native Mac applications.

If I had to write a Mac app, MacRuby and HotCocoa look great.

~~~
carbon8
I don't know much about MacRuby, but as I understand it, it should be possible
to port it to linux. See "what is it not?" and the second comment here:
[http://merbist.com/2009/05/27/macruby-changing-the-ruby-
ecos...](http://merbist.com/2009/05/27/macruby-changing-the-ruby-ecosystem/)

------
jasonwong
Feels like I just tried getting beta 1 working yesterday. Oh yeah, that was
yesterday. This would be a lot easier to do if LLVM decided to play nice.
Update: Just installed,and worked like a charm! Kudos, guys!

------
rufugee
How far off is support for native iPhone apps written in Ruby? Is this on the
roadmap?

~~~
GeoJawDguJin
MacRuby relies on the Objective-C garbage collector, which is disabled on the
iPhone.

~~~
rufugee
So would it be possible to plug in another garbage collection scheme...just
for iPhone apps?

